# iBook g4 micro ne fonctionne pas



## AppleSpirit (24 Avril 2009)

bonjour,

je viens d'acheter un ibook g4, 14", 1.42 ghz, 512 mo de ram et je constate que le micro interne ne fonctionne pas lors tu test skype. 

je suis alors allé dans préférence système, puis son, puis entrée et je constate que lorsque je parle, la barre sensée "s'allumer" dès que du son est perçu ne réagit pas du tout. Par contre si je tapote sur le micro interne ou à côté sur les bords de l'écran, cette barre et ses traits s'allument. 

puis-je faire d'autres tests pour m'assurer que le micro ne fonctionne effectivement pas ? ou dois-je directement considérer que je me suis fait arnaquer ? (le vendeur ayant annoncé que le ibook fonctionne parfaitement).  ?

merci pour vos conseils


----------



## pascalformac (24 Avril 2009)

bonjour 
il y a plusieurs sujets sur son et /ou micro interne

va voir aussi dans configuration audio midi

(voir sujets son pour bons réglages)


----------



## AppleSpirit (24 Avril 2009)

est-ce que tu aurais un lien qui parle exactement du même problème que le mien svp ? je n'ai pas trouvé de réponses pour l'instant


----------



## pascalformac (24 Avril 2009)

par exemple 
le sujet skype
 sensé etre... unique

page 47
( ou d'autre , chaque fil a sa recherche interne à coté d'outils)
http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/skype-sur-mac-49291-47.html#post4276818


----------



## AppleSpirit (24 Avril 2009)

merci mais ton lien ne répond pas du tout à mon problème. 

Chez moi c'est très simple, les simili-diodes sensées indiquer le niveau d'entrée sonore quand tu fais du bruit devant ton Mac dans préférences système ne réagissent pas même si je crie. Si je tapote sur l'écran par contre elles réagissent. Je suppose que ça doit clairement être un problème hardware. 

et dans configuration audio et midi tout est ok si jamais.


----------



## pascalformac (24 Avril 2009)

Ah ben si tu sais déjà
j'ai plus rien à conseiller n'est ce pas?


----------



## AppleSpirit (24 Avril 2009)

non je demande à faire des tests pour m'en assurer et pour aller me plaindre auprès de celui qui m'a arnaqué

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h57 ----------

en plus lorsque je veux enregistrer un mot de passe dans le trousseau ou utiliser un mot de passe figurant dans le trousseau il me demande le mot de passe du trousseau et le vendeur ne me l'a pas donné. (ce n'est pas le même mot de passe que celui de l'ordinateur).
Est-ce qu'y a un moyen autre que de réinstaller tiger (dont je n'ai pas le cd d'installation) pour réinitialiser le mot de passe trousseau ?


----------



## Le docteur (24 Avril 2009)

Si je comprends bien tu es sur la session utilisateur de celui qui te l'a vendu. Manquerait plus qu'en plus tu accède à la cession de son trousseau...
Il t'as donné les disques d'installation ???


----------



## AppleSpirit (24 Avril 2009)

non il ne m'a donné aucun disque. 

et concernant la session je n'ai pas pu choisir, il n'y en avait qu'une de disponible, dont j'ai pu deviner un peu par hasard le mot de passe (1234). Voilà donc maintenant je suis embêté avec cette histoire de trousseau d'accès. (moi je m'en fiche des mots de passe présents dans son trousseau (je les ai effacés d'ailleurs), moi ce que je veux c'est pouvoir enregistrer mes propres mots de passe dans le trousseau. 

ps: à chaque fois que j'ouvre safari il me demande le mot de passe trousseau

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h38 ----------




pascalformac a dit:


> Ah ben si tu sais déjà
> j'ai plus rien à conseiller n'est ce pas?


je vois que tu n'aimes pas trop le ton que j'utilise, je peux comprendre que je puisse paraître ingrat alors que tu essaies de m'aider. Mais ne le prends pas mal svp je suis un peu décontenancé parce que je me sens trahi et arnaqué, c'est un sentiment difficile à gérer.


----------



## christophe2312 (24 Avril 2009)

Bonjour 
Je vois que vous etes un pro mac ,vu le nombre de machines sur la signature
Je suis surpris que vous ne possedez pas les cd d install (un mac se vend toujours avec les cd install, vous devriez le savoir je pense 
Vous avez un ibook 1,33 ghz avec les cd D install ?
Essayez de reinstallez le systeme sur le 1,42 avec le 1,33
Pour le son , je pense plus a un fil mal monter !!!!!!
Sur un ibook c est un dd 80 G ? si c est plus c est que la machine a ete demonter et mal remonter
A bientot


----------



## AppleSpirit (24 Avril 2009)

le dd est de 60 go.

et les cd d'installation qu'on reçoit lorsqu'on achète un mac ne sont utilisables qu'avec la machine que l'on achète et uniquement avec celle-ci.


----------



## christophe2312 (24 Avril 2009)

Oui , je suis d accord avec vous 
Mais faite un essai , cela ne vous coutera que 15 minutes de votre temps 
Chez moi les cd install de l emac 1,25 (panther) fonctionnait sur un emac 800  (jaguard)


----------



## AppleSpirit (24 Avril 2009)

oui et si une fois que j'ai formaté le DD ça ne marche pas je fais quoi ? j'installe quel OS sur mon ibook g4 ?


----------



## christophe2312 (24 Avril 2009)

Ce n est qu une solution  que je propose !!!!, vous la prenez ou pas 
Mais si vous avez osez achetez un mac sans cd  osez le  reste  ( pensez a la sauvegarde )
Ou bien contacter le vendeur , afin qu il vous fournisse les cd


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (24 Avril 2009)

Trouves Panther ou tiger, d'occasion, en version grand public. Sinon c'est probablement un test hardware, réinstaller ne solutionnera pas le problème (sauf miracle)
Il n'y a pas de tests à te suggérer qui marqueront sur ton écran problème hardware, mise à part éventuellement le Apple Hardware Test, que tu n'as pas. Ca résous le problème.  Mais je ne pense pas que ce soit nécessaire de pratiquer de test, ça ne résoudra jamais le problème. Il n'y a que la SaV qui te sauvera, mais puisque tu n'as pas les CD on va en déduire que tu n'as pas penser à demander la facture avec ton mac?
Cherche pas un miracle sur ses forums, tu as très clairement foiré ton achat. Et bien sûr que tu dois te retourner contre le vendeur, pas la peine de prouver que ton ordi est défectueux pour comprendre que tu as mal gérer ton commerce. 
Je suis direct, mais c'est surtout parce que je crois que tu perd ton temps pour rien à attendre de l'aide. ^^


----------



## christophe2312 (24 Avril 2009)

Bien atlante 
Vous etez plus direct que moi
Le boot sur cd install 1,33 reste la derniere solution pour reinstaller un systeme propre
Mais le son , ce n est que probleme materiel et non systeme
Retour chez le vendeur de mauvaise foi (doit fournir les cd d install) a moins que le prix de l ibook
justifie ce manque 
Bon courage 
cordialement


----------



## AppleSpirit (24 Avril 2009)

bon sinon il ne me reste qu'à brancher un micro externe sur le ibook

je suppose que c'est possible ça n'est-ce pas ? on peut brancher un micro externe par usb n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (24 Avril 2009)

Bonne question, c'est la solution à laquel je pensais en listant le sujet, mais j'en ai aucune idée. Pour ça que j'en ai pas parlé.  Mais à lire ce sujet, je dirais que oui, c'est possible. http://forums.macg.co/video/micro-externe-pour-camescope-64016.html


----------

